# Will cherry shrimp do ok with these fish...



## Spar (Aug 7, 2003)

I have Neons, Flying Fox, Rainbow, Golden Wonders, L-200 Pleco (Green Phantom), Rams (1 now but more later), and a couple Siamese Algae-eaters.

And is there a good website with the overall care req's of these shrimp?


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

The Rams will definitely prey on the Cherries as may the Killies.

There's not much to do in the way of upkeep for Cherries. Pretty much if the plants and fish are happy, so will the shrimp.


----------



## bigpow (May 24, 2004)

Flying Fox and SAE would munch on the shrimps, no doubt


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

SAEs will munch on shrimp? I've heard different, although never kept them myself. I can believe flying foxes, since they're more aggressive, but SAEs are fairly docile.


----------



## ming (Dec 6, 2003)

ringram said:
 

> SAEs will munch on shrimp? I've heard different, although never kept them myself. I can believe flying foxes, since they're more aggressive, but SAEs are fairly docile.


I would say more so on the baby cherries, not really on the adults


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

ming said:


> I would say more so on the baby cherries, not really on the adults


IME, not even then.


----------



## Spar (Aug 7, 2003)

what type of shrimp (with color to it) could i put in there and do fine?

i have had an Amano shrimp (that I actually see maybe twice a year, so not much fun) for the past 18 months, but is too bland looking.

And if no color ones available, which eat algea the best and will leave my plants alone?


----------



## Samosette (Feb 15, 2005)

*SAE and shrimps..*

I would think only if the SAE's were starving they would then perhaps gobble up a baby cherry. My Pack of SAE's never had harm a shrimp. But the golden wonder (100%) would pick all your shrimps apart! even the big ones... it will fit anything it can into its mouth.


----------



## bigpow (May 24, 2004)

actually even an adult cherry would suffer when being picked on by any size fish

I saw my black molly fry ripped a limb out of an adult cherry once 

I guess any hungry fish would try to nibble on the shrimps


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

For some reason, none of the fish I keep show any interest in my Cherry Shrimp...regardless of size (fish or shrimp). When I initially got the shrimp my CONgo and Rummynose tetras would chase any that swam in open water, but lose interest in the chase as soon an the shrimp landed. Now not even open water swimmers are given a second glance.

FYI: The fish I keep in my three tanks are: Cardinal, Rummynose, Blue Flame, and Congo Tetras; Dwarf Neon and Bosemani Rainbows; Pineapple Swordtails; Hengeli Rasboras; Dwarf Flame, Sparkling and Pearl Gouramis; Black Mollies; Fancy Guppies and Endler livebearers; assorted Corys, Otos, and SAEs. 

The closest I've seen to an act of aggression by a fish against a shrimp is when the Black Molly chases them off an algae wafer it wants to eat.


----------

